# If you had your own band/group....



## SquishierCobra (Apr 6, 2012)

What would it be called? What Genre would it be? What would your debut album be called? What would the songs be called?


I would have a rock/metal band called "Tyrannosaurus Dex". They would be epic, but nerdy and hilarious.

Their first album would be called "Digital Hazard"

There would be 17 songs on it.

1. Butterfly (Digimon Japanese Cover)
2. Arceus Almighty (with Arceus' cry from the Pokemon games)
3. The Honey Badger Song (featuring clips sampled from the famous YouTube Video)
4. Down with the Sickness (Disturbed Cover)
5.  Hakuna Matata (Lion King cover, just for kicks)
6. Ode to Xemnas/Mansex (KH2)
7. Nubian Queen (kinda romantic)
8. Do a Barrel Roll! [song about Star Fox, especially Peppy Hare]
9. Re: Your Brains (Johnathan Coulton cover)
10. TNT (AC/DC cover)
11.  Sweet Raptor Jesus (fake gospel song)
12. Barbecued Mudkipz (Inside joke, don't ask)
13. 37 Stab Wounds (Llamas with Hats reference)
14. Don't Kill Kenny (South Park)
15. Digital Hazard (a song about Guilmon, with some inside jokes from my friends)
16. Leeroy Jenkins (WoW)
17. Goldar's Revenge (Power Rangers)

Overall, I think most of them would be funny.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been in a few bands. We had a few singles, but nothing really came of it. I mostly played bass, and some guitar. We used to do _a lot_ of covers. Band names we've had; Graphic Nature, Archangel, Fallen Promises (originally Pandora's Silence)... and a few others that didn't really have names. 

The only one that ever came up with anything original was Fallen Promises, which made about four songs; Pandora's Silence (No One Listens)((we changed the band name when this song was written), Fairest and Fallen, Honor, and Game of Hearts. The only one we ever performed outside of covers was Pandora's Silence. 

I think I still have copies of the recordings... somewhere.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 6, 2012)

I've also been in a few bands but I've pretty much accepted that my control freak tendencies make me a bad person to be in a band with, so I only do solo stuff anymore.

I've played keyboards and bass for a couple of bands, as well as vocals. Band names were Begging to Bleed, Underwater Cemetery, The Improvisers and Splinter. Only The Improvisers had any original songs, but, as the name hints, they were all improvised and never recreated, which was kind of awesome and kind of stupid.

However, that said, I do intend to do the Nine Inch Nails thing and have musical projects that outwardly resemble a band for specific types of music, as well as personas for the same purpose. My trippy rock project is called Freaky Monkey Five (after the Ape Escape villains) and my dance music persona is DJ Puppet Hero (after an email address I used to co-write a fiction blog).

I also have loads of names bookmarked in my brain in case I need them; Intensive Care Bears, Paranoia Destroyer, The Slender Men, Universal Dream Network, The Irrelevant Tigers, etc. Mostly, though, I'm gonna be putting out music under my own name. Two of my original songs are already on my YouTube (link is the word "Snorlax" in my siggy).


----------



## Datura (Apr 7, 2012)

I've contemplated writing music but I'm pretty sure it'd inevitably just end up being really bad versions of Tori Amos songs, since those are all I really immerse myself in anymore.


----------



## Green (Apr 7, 2012)

if i'm getting to choose the name, i'd probably make the name Train Robots.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 7, 2012)

nobody would want me in their band trust me


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 7, 2012)

If I had a band, it would be a Ska band called Clown Pilots. For cover art of our first theoretical album, Robin the Genius, it would feature 2 normal looking circus clowns engaged in a World War 1-esque dog fight in the spirit of Snoopy and the Red Baron.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not really a musician, but when I was in highschool my then-boyfriend and best friend had a band with a few other kids called 'Still Open for Discussion' because they thought it was hilarious that the band name... was Still Open for Discussion. Those two are in a different band called the Stray Dogs of Athens now. There are some great band names around perth at the moment, like Nosey Parker and Sugarpuss and The Raging Lincolns, but I still think the best band name ever is The Dandy Lions (which I think has been taken now).


----------



## Monoking (Apr 7, 2012)

My band would be the Strawberry Lumps. And we would do covers of songs from random Animes, like Pokemon, or my Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 7, 2012)

I play in a band called Rule No. 13, and we mostly play covers (though there are some sketches of songs and a half-finished Snow Patrol/RHCP crossover I wrote lying around). Genre? We used to play everything and then some, but I believe the focus now is mostly on indie and folk music.

We do covers of Frank Turner, Mumford and Sons, The Smiths, Bruce Springsteen, Of Monsters and Men, I Am Oak (I think that's it) and we've also, before we switched directions, done covers of RHCP, Snow Patrol, The Cranberries, Tom Petty (this one might get reused) and I think we even tried our hand at a RATM song once, but that's a fail for me.

I play the guitar mostly and do vocals/share duties on most songs. There are a couple ones I don't sing on. But then again I just sing because nobody else can/wants to. Or because I'm a dick.


----------



## Frostagin (May 30, 2012)

I guess we'd be called The Hounds of Gallifrey or some other joke on Doctor Who and Sherlock. Cause I'd form the band with my friends who fangirl over the same things as me. We'd be an all-girl band. :3

Genre: Pretty much everything rock, we might do a little bit of other stuff too. We'd be a cover band, but we'd put our own twist on the songs.

Debut album? I personally think "Gold From The Heart" would be a nice album name. "Silver From The Soul" would be album no 2.

Song titles? We'd be a cover band, so. We might do a little original work, though.

We'd definitely cover:
Rumour Has It by Adele
Paradise by Coldplay
Rain by The Beatles
Pub and Go! (hetalia song)
Safety Torch (all regards to Tobuscus)
Big Bang 2 by Chameleon Circuit

I'd sing and play bass, both of which I already do already, Elanor and Katherine (people I know in real life, they're twins) would play guitar and also sing. I dunno about a drummer, but we could live without one.

Also we might have a crack album called Bonus Album with songs written by Elanor. Mostly about Canada. XD


----------



## Zexion (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my guess, doubt it ever happens, but it can't hurt:

*Name:* Book of Pain
*Genre:* Hard Rock/Post-Grunge/Alt. Rock
*Debut Album:* The Sessions
_1._ One Track Mind (Papa Roach cover)
_2._ .45 (Shinedown cover)
_3._ Psycho (Puddle of Mudd cover)
_4._ Walk (Foo Fighters cover)
_5._ Casual Sex (My Darkest Days cover)
_6._ Pain (Three Days Grace cover)
_7._ Lullaby (Nickelback cover)
_8._ Remedy (Seether cover)
_9. _Monster (Skillet cover)
_10._ Already Over (RED cover)
_11._ Bullet in my Hand (Redlight King cover)
_12._ Hurricane (Theory of a Deadman)


I'd probably wind up as lead guitar and vocals.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2012)

The name of our group may or may not would have been Side Effects May Vary, or something equally epic.

We would ideally all contribute various genres, including Dubstep, House, and the like.

The first album would be Cosmic Embrace, and the second would be Psionic Subjugation.


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Aug 28, 2012)

i'd name mine "Dave's Erectile Disfunction" and all our songs would be mellotron jams with Romanian lyrics.
also sorry for 2 month bump!!!


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 10, 2012)

Shouldn't you translate that to Romanian? Romanian vowels would make for good singing I think


----------



## top 10 juiced up coaches (Oct 28, 2012)

Rutherford Birchard Hayes


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 28, 2012)

My band would be called Katharsys, and they would play epic melodic progressive stoner death doom blackened thrash new gothenburg symphonic folk shoegaze power sludge metal.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 29, 2012)

Hahaha since I am in a band, I guess I should now answer the question what I would play solo - I think that would just be me and an acoustic guitar doing old folk tunes and singing songs about trains and things.


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 29, 2012)

If I did have my own band, it would be classic rock. Beatles style. I'm from Liverpool, where the Beatles came from, so everyone here just loves them. I can't play an instrument so I'd probably be lead vocal, although if I did play an instrument it would be lead guitar as I have played that occasionally, which would make me the George Harrison of the group :D


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 19, 2012)

I started a solo project recently since I enjoy music, only I'm lazy and have written about 1 song (which you can find in the youtube link) but have 5 or 6 ideas for some more.  Mostly cause learning guitar is still on my to-do list.  

Eventually I want to make an album and release two versions with different track orders and not have the listings on the back, then the covers would be identical except for a subtle difference in one of the corners.  Just to confuse people.


----------

